# ***BJ thread***



## ExLe (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## ExLe (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 25, 2012)

who is the one in the middle


----------



## ExLe (Jan 25, 2012)

Random whore...


----------



## ExLe (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## wheresmypants (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## charley (Jan 25, 2012)

ExLe...................pure genius...........some of your best work........


----------



## bulldogz (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## bulldogz (Jan 25, 2012)

ExLe said:


>


----------



## ExLe (Jan 25, 2012)

charley said:


> ExLe...................pure genius...........some of your best work........


 

That's a bold statement sir...

Being new you must not be familiar with the plethora of work I have contributed here in the past...

 I think I would rank this as mediocre at best as far as ranking it among my work here...

We will let the other members decide...

But either way I like your style Charley, reps for you...


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 25, 2012)

Exle, DP thread...DO IT!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jan 25, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> Exle, DP thread...DO IT!



^^^THIS


----------



## ExLe (Jan 25, 2012)

If I must...

I like to keep members Happy around here...

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/153811-dp-thread.html#post2657407

Here it is^^^


----------



## KelJu (Jan 25, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> who is the one in the middle




Allysin Chaynes is the one getting slapped in the face with a cock.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 25, 2012)

the dark haired one is also is some ball busting vids riley mason


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 25, 2012)

KelJu said:


> Allysin Chaynes is the one getting slapped in the face with a cock.








this one name mah nigga


----------



## charley (Jan 25, 2012)

ExLe said:


> If I must...
> 
> I like to keep members Happy around here...
> 
> ...



.......you certainly try my brother................

.........p.s.    i will have to study your work.........


----------



## ExLe (Jan 25, 2012)

charley said:


> .......you certainly try my brother................
> 
> .........p.s. i will have to study your work.........


 

Have fun bro... a lot of classics to go back on...

I'll bump an all time classic for you...


----------



## ExLe (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## ExLe (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Patriot1405 (Jan 26, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> Exle, DP thread...DO IT!



^^^lmfao!!


----------



## ExLe (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## ExLe (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Jan 31, 2012)

http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_leidgi5roz1qfmae0o1_250.gif
http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_l9ynlfogZa1qc0nl9o1_400.gif
http://27.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lpa9znWwLp1qcdggro1_500.gif
http://www.gagreport.com/Funny_Pictures/GIFS-2/Max_hardcore_gag.gif


----------



## lostsoul (Jan 31, 2012)

^^^^ 
that last one. puking out her nose. good work mate


----------



## Bottom's Up (Feb 1, 2012)

Need to find me a good deed throater


----------



## colochine (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## coolhandjames (Feb 3, 2012)

google *whip cream throat fuck*

Well trained whore, very well trained


----------



## colochine (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## M4A3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> who is the one in the middle



madison parker


----------



## colochine (Feb 7, 2012)

Time to move to Thailand.


----------



## colochine (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 8, 2012)

colochine said:


> Time to move to Thailand.


 been there.Patto beach


----------



## ExLe (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## ExLe (Feb 8, 2012)

I can't stop laughing...


----------



## ExLe (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## charley (Feb 9, 2012)

ExLe said:


> I can't stop laughing...


ExLe.....your killing me......lol


----------



## colochine (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## lnvanry (Feb 10, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> been there.Patto beach



Just got back from Pattaya Beach less than 24hrs ago


----------



## ExLe (Feb 10, 2012)

colochine said:


>


 



That's the Ray Charles...

Those guys are cool...


----------



## PurePersian (Feb 10, 2012)

colochine said:


>


This one is keeper.. Def wife material..


----------



## ExLe (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## ExLe (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## charley (Feb 12, 2012)

ExLe said:


>



.ExLe...always the best........OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 12, 2012)

colochine said:


> Time to move to Thailand.


----------



## colochine (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

colochine said:


> Time to move to Thailand.


 

thats a ladyboy, and he DOESNT do the blowing!


----------



## Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

deep throat huh

never a fan of after getting a bj i need to bang a women who stinks of puke!


----------



## rage racing (Mar 8, 2012)

colochine said:


>


So much win. Reps


----------

